# Anyone got this book - Catchers and Corvettes



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Wonder if anyone has this book. I am planning to scratch build a model of an Auxilliary Steam Whaler. I understand from some book reviews that this book is a must for such a project but at £65 in paperback and about £250 hardback I am reluctant to buy, sight unseen.

If anyone has a copy could you please advise if the book (which I understand contains fold-out drawings) contains hull lines also. The size of whaler I am looking at has a length of approx. 140 ft.

Many thanks. Derek


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I was in a model club where one member had a copy, a former whaler who brought it along to a couple of meetings. The book, as I remember it, was big and the fold out drawings were impressive. He built a model from one set of drawings.
I called the price steep, but several members claimed they would order a copy. I wonder if my volumes of "The 74 Gun Ship" is not from the same publishers?


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Stein, I have contacted many Museums and Universities both in the U.K. and Norway, and non seems to have any drawings of Auxiliary Steam Whalers, which is surprising since it was such a huge industry in the 19th Century. Derek


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

You could try the modelling club I was a member of. The old whaler I mentioned has passed away, but not unlikely there are other members who could help you. They did have a library in my time... anyway I can think of no better place to search. The webpage is in Norwegian but I see the chairman has an e-mail adress on the home page (upper right); http://maritimmodellklubb.wordpress.com/

There's also the whaling museum in Sandefjord, which i know nothing about: http://www.hvalfangstmuseet.no/en/


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks again Stein, I will follow the Club link up. The Google Translater overcomes my lack of Norwegian. Appreciate your help once again. Derek


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Don,t know if it,ll be any help but only yesterday I saw a tv prog which included the Maritime Museum in the trinity house building Leith. There are lots of stuff relating to Whaling because of Salvesens I guess so perhaps with a wee bit of luck they might have what your looking for anyway good luck


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

backsplice said:


> Don,t know if it,ll be any help but only yesterday I saw a tv prog which included the Maritime Museum in the trinity house building Leith. There are lots of stuff relating to Whaling because of Salvesens I guess so perhaps with a wee bit of luck they might have what your looking for anyway good luck


Thanks very much I will follow this up. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Some sucess at last. I have finally found the Plans for the SY Scotia which was the vessel I was really looking for.


The Thomas H Manning Polar Archives
Scott Polar Research Institute
University of Cambridge
Lensfield Road
Cambridge
CB2 1ER

They advised that the Plans are reproduced in the following book.

"The Log of the Scotia" by William Speirs Bruce, 
edited by Peter Speak published in 1992 by Edinburgh University Press
ISBN 0 74860293 3
the plans are reproduced on pages 40 to 51

Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions during my search. 

Cheers Derek


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Some good news this morning, found out my bid on ebay for the above book was successful at a price much lower than Amazon and others. Waiting for delivery now, there are apparently 11 pages of drawings of the vessel and hopefully some photos too. Derek


----------

